# NUmatic George GVE370-2 or Karcher Puzzi 8/1 C ?



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Numatic George GVE370-2 or Karcher Puzzi 8/1 C ?*

Hi there,
I´m on a very difficult decision. I´d like to buy such a tool for cleaning my floor mats, seats in the cars and furniture.

So the quetsion is, whats the better tool?
I love Karcher for its quality (already have 3 tools from there) and the new Puzzi 8/1 C has more power than the Puzzi 100 for instance. But some friends recommend me the George GVE370-2, because its cheaper (about 50 pounds/70 euro). The George comes with a lot of Accessories but has not the power (Airflow 40 to 61 from 8/1C) like the Karcher.

What do you think?
What about your experiences?

Thanks a lot again.:thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

No answers?


----------



## malinmip (Sep 26, 2007)

I have Puzzi 8/1C, very effective piece of kit.. highly recommend it. Detailed several interions with it.. great results!


----------



## dalj (May 1, 2008)

Another vote for the Puzzi :thumb:

You could even hire it out,for carpet cleaning etc.


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd say the george is easily powerfull enough. Its more the tool selection thats useful for getting the most awkward areas dry after a good wash.
Sometimes i've been glad it isn't more powerfull because not all car interior fabrics are that strong! You do have to be carefull sometimes.
George all the way for me!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you all. I tend to buy the Puzzi...


----------

